# WRUW July 2014



## James A

Gothic Jar Proof Watch.



Back from Hols, back to work and back on my wrist.b-)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

Another one of the watches from the _forgotten _watch box,

Avia Cadet, it was on a cheap plastic/leatherette strap and as I've run out of suitable straps at the mo' I've put it on this Speidel and I quite like it.








Don't know much about it but this is the movement.








Matt


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## bobbee

_Eeny, Meeny, Miney,...._









_MO!_
1940's Record www pilot's watch.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

And July starts with a coffee before an important meeting with my 1921 gold Electa Gallet 'Trench-Style' watch...










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich

Looks like dinner time menu will mostly consist of boiled potato sandwiches this month
- to help offset this new arrival :roll:


----------



## Tomcat1960

That's the advantage if you graze on the low end of the meadow - dinner won't be affected by this one:













































Globus Chronograph, cal. EB 8420

Calibe EB 8420 is a better one of those outspoken, sturdy and precise chronograph movements which powered "season chronographs" (you wore them a summer long or so) in the 1970s. This one is in very decent shape (given that it's a watch never meant to last...)

Case is chromed base metal, but looks and feels like battleship steel ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

James A said:


> Gothic Jar Proof Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Back from Hols, back to work and back on my wrist.b-)
> 
> Regards,


Very beautiful job. If I were you I'd have the hands relumed - they sell non-radioactive lume in beautiful vanilla color these days. Would be a decent match, I guess.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Emre

Fit and running finally. Sporting on a period correct strap, Gallet, 7 jewels, center seconds wrist watch:


----------



## Tomcat1960

's looking great, Emre! :-! I love that second hand ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

WoW Emre..What a beautiful piece...!! That case design/engraving...and those hands....did I mention those hands.....!? plus that dial with some serious radium burn makes for a great vintage package.....Classic...


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> WoW Emre..What a beautiful piece...!! That case design/engraving...and those hands....did I mention those hands.....!? plus that dial with some serious radium burn makes for a great vintage package.....Classic...


Yes, I'll 'THIRD' the great hands comment - hide the Geiger Counter ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

yep the hands,especially that gigantic seconds hand allured me.Can't compete with Scott in radium exposure


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Diastar 515:

aP1010430 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010417 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Preston

I shall start July with this.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Just a plebian '63 Surf King.
Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## busmatt

Continuing the Love-in with the _forgotten_ watches.








Accurist Shockmaster, 21jewels and only 2 hands:-!

Matt


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith ChronoMaster


----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## WatchFred




----------



## crazyfist

Red white and blue. Go team USA!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## James A

70's Timex electric.



Regards,


----------



## MEOIT

Vintage hamilton.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Preston

Swap out! Just serviced Gold Feather on an old Hirsch kangaroo strap.....as close to my dream watch as I have gotten so far. The sweep on this beauty is like butter! To bad the back of the case is suffering from wrist rot :-(










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Apollonaught

Excuse the poor photo quality,Seiko 5 dx 26j auto with hack with aftermarket strap.


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Fortis again to start out July.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Shuangling 20 Zuan, ca. late 1970s.

Ric


----------



## HIPdeluxe

SEIKO Quartz 'SQ38' 3823-7000 June 1971.
Japanese Domestic Market models had the V.F.A. (Very Fine Adjusted) script on the dial also.

- Seiko's FIRST Quartz watch 'readily' available in 'reasonable' quantity...
- +/- 5 seconds per month (same as the legendary Astron).
- 7 jewels.
- Adjusted in SIX positions & temperatures.
- More expensive than a Grand Seiko when new!


----------



## busmatt

Two days off for me:-!,

Lazy watch for me today, Ingersoll quartz 32768 Hz, early Ronda quartz








The graduating brown dial really stuns in the sunshine








Ronda went their own way in the early quartz days and not many of these beauties are left in the wild and even fewer get worn.

Read all about them here,
INGERSOLL RONDA 32768Hz 1377 QUARTZ 1973

Matt


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage West End Watch...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Just noticed the Ingersoll is running slow :-( must be time for a new battery,

Swapped to the Dynamic








Ok it's a redial but I love it anyway, if anyone knows where I can get a NOS dial let me know;-).

Matt


----------



## Apollonaught

WatchFred said:


>


Is there a crystal on that thing,man that is clean.


----------



## Apollonaught

Thought i would sneak this one in before i get back to ebay.
What category it falls in i`m unsure of military,sporty,piloty or girly or all of the above.
Titan. ca 1958.


----------



## WatchFred

Apollonaught said:


> Is there a crystal on that thing,man that is clean.


there is. that's what I'm wearing today, reflections show the crystal nicely


----------



## Tomcat1960

Citizen Heavy Industry Ltd.:









Citizen Automatic 'Octagon', ref. 61-0917, cal. 6501

:-d

Best
TC


----------



## Apollonaught

Reply to Watchfred.

Nice,really nice......i like white over black but panda over white.


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> Citizen Heavy Industry Ltd.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Automatic 'Octagon', ref. 61-0917, cal. 6501
> 
> :-d
> 
> Best
> TC


Made from one chunk of bizanium crystal ?


----------



## Tomcat1960

Apollonaught said:


> Made from one chunk of bizanium crystal ?


... with a cryptonite dial ... ;-)

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> ... with a cryptonite dial ... ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat


Super COOLb-)


----------



## bobbee

For a change, the Zeon heavyweight...
...sorry about the dust, flippin' digital cameras, a curse and a blessing too.


----------



## busmatt

Been doing some more rummaging and found this in the back of a wardrobe:-d








Ingersoll 5 jewels

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

bobbee said:


> For a change, the Zeon heavyweight...


Wow! How's this one read?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wow! How's this one read?
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


The way I figure it the time is, 12 minutes past 12 and 49 seconds but I stand to be corrected.

Matt


----------



## bobbee

busmatt said:


> The way I figure it the time is, 12 minutes past 12 and 49 seconds but I stand to be corrected.
> 
> Matt


Correctamundo Matt!
The date is similarly hard to read, and forget setting the alarm!


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wow! How's this one read?
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


You need to know a bit about Hole-orogy.


----------



## Preston

Starting the day with the Bulova 23.










Then I'll be hitting the road with something I designed, bead blasted lefty with pebbled dial.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Apollonaught said:


> You need to know a bit about Hole-orogy.


Beware. Someone stumbling upon this thread might think we're a bunch of legasthenics ... ;-)

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Okay, my Pierce Pilot's Chrono wanted to take the day off, so I had to borrow Tomcat's Pierce for the day, thanks Andreas ! Shipping back and forth for a single day wasn't so bad ! Cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Post-funeral chilling under N-hundred year old Lithuanian oak


----------



## busmatt

laikrodukas said:


> Post-funeral chilling under N-hundred year old Lithuanian oak


When I hit the like button it was for the watch not the fact you had been to a funeral, Sorry for your loss.

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

No worries, just a circle of life going on


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Preston

Threw on the tough guy for the tube amp install into my audio system.










I have way way way too many watches!

Soon it'll be time for another purge.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## dandsoo

Tudor "Greenlander"


----------



## Hartmut Richter

And the movement is ye olde Fontainemelon (FHF) Cal. 96 or derivative - in a 2/3 plate version:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: FHF 96

I have one of those versions in a vintage watch (Ducati, I think but I can't swear to it).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bubba48

All the day long in my pocket


----------



## Preston

bubba48 said:


> All the day long in my pocket


Oh yeah! Great piece!

Looking forward to casing mine someday.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## JP71624

And just for reference, regarding Bulovas "wafer thin" advertising:


----------



## James A

Repco today.



Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

Hartmut Richter said:


> And the movement is ye olde Fontainemelon (FHF) Cal. 96 or derivative - in a 2/3 plate version:
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: FHF 96
> 
> I have one of those versions in a vintage watch (Ducati, I think but I can't swear to it).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Does this refer to the Tudor or to the Bulova?

Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri

Cauny Incabloc Chrono...


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Apollonaught said:


> Thought i would sneak this one in before i get back to ebay.
> What category it falls in i`m unsure of military,sporty,piloty or girly or all of the above.
> Titan. ca 1958.


I had one of those Titans...
A little while back my 16 year-old daughter said she'd like an old watch "Like all of the ones you have Dad".
OK, so I bought out all the trays...yes, I have jeweller's trays of them. :-d
I fully expected her to pick a colourful, 'retro' '70s one...but she went through all of them and picked this one.
She didn't care that it wasn't perfect or 'funky'...this was the one.
She now tells me all her friends want one too!
Anyway, between her and my youngest daughter who has already put 'dibs' on a couple of my Seiko LMs & a few '60s 'Seahorses' as well (she likes the seahorses on the casebacks!), the appreciation for these lovely little machines should continue...


----------



## abzack




----------



## HIPdeluxe

Back to mechanical today...
EDOX DELFIN 20ATM 'SUPERWATERPROOF' c. late '60s.
A lovely little nugget of a watch...


----------



## bobbee

That Edox is super-sweet, and that band is a real beaut too.


----------



## bobbee

Rado Garland on a Montal beads of rice band.
Terrible name, love the watch.


----------



## Apollonaught

HIPdeluxe said:


> I had one of those Titans...
> A little while back my 16 year-old daughter said she'd like an old watch "Like all of the ones you have Dad".
> OK, so I bought out all the trays...yes, I have jeweller's trays of them. :-d
> I fully expected her to pick a colourful, 'retro' '70s one...but she went through all of them and picked this one.
> She didn't care that it wasn't perfect or 'funky'...this was the one.
> She now tells me all her friends want one too!
> Anyway, between her and my youngest daughter who has already put 'dibs' on a couple of my Seiko LMs & a few '60s 'Seahorses' as well (she likes the seahorses on the casebacks!), the appreciation for these lovely little machines should continue...
> 
> View attachment 1549086


Nice story,I am thinking of fitting a Bund strap to mine so that i don`t atrract the wrong kind of attention (if you know what i mean).;-);-)


----------



## HIPdeluxe

bobbee said:


> That Edox is super-sweet, and that band is a real beaut too.


Cheers, the band is a '60s Japanese Maruman 'Byron'...one of my favourites.
Works on most anything, especially vintage sport and/or dive watches.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Apollonaught said:


> Nice story,I am thinking of fitting a Bund strap to mine so that i don`t atrract the wrong kind of attention (if you know what i mean).;-);-)


Country Victoria...Apollonaught...Apollo Bay by any chance?
You shouldn't get any "wrong kind of attention" down that way...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. late 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Red, innit.

Ric


----------



## Apollonaught

HIPdeluxe said:


> Country Victoria...Apollonaught...Apollo Bay by any chance?
> You shouldn't get any "wrong kind of attention" down that way...


Gippsland............(Apollo bay?Like it)


----------



## Tomcat1960

A watch from a forgotten country:









Glashütte Spezimatic 'Bison', Kal. 75

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Starting today with the Clebar on renegade strap.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Omega333

I just can't seem to take this one off my wrist! 
1969 Omega Seamaster 120 Deep Blue Ref. 166.073









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## grando

Vintage Benrus (70's, I think - hard to nail down anything with Benrus), a gift from my fiancee's mom.

Came grimy with the crystal scratched to hell on a broken steel-elastic mesh bracelet. Some alcohol, toothpaste, and a new band really transformed it. Works like a wonder.


----------



## busmatt

Omega333 said:


> I just can't seem to take this one off my wrist!
> 1969 Omega Seamaster 120 Deep Blue Ref. 166.073
> 
> View attachment 1549771
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I love that watch and 














Never change the Bezel or the character of the watch will be lost for ever.

Wearing my Grandad's 1938 Marvin today








Love this dome








Matt


----------



## Omega333

busmatt said:


> Never change the Bezel or the character of the watch will be lost for ever


Haha thank you! And don't worry about the bezel. It's here to stay. I toyed with the idea of finding a nos one for about a minute and then came to my senses. 

Love your grandfather's watch! Reminds me of one I have from my grandfather! Just to think of everything they experienced while on the wrists of our grandfather's is so cool! 
Wear it in good health, 
Dan


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sorry Tomcat, I kept your Pierce Chrono one more day, because mine is still refusing to work, Thanks !! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## bubba48




----------



## James A

All proof today of course.



Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage Tianjin WuYi.

Ric


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A 3643 (1969) (300 m waterproof)



























bracelet 1/69 dates this to the first quarter of 1969











As I'm wearing it only for a few days, I didn't bother to set the date, since this requires cycling back and forth between 19 pm and midnight.


----------



## Preston

Blue on blue.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## busmatt

Hot weather calls for a light watch preferably on a metal strap,








Ahh that'll do nicely.

Matt


----------



## okidoc01

seiko actus for today....


----------



## anzac1957

Independence Day calls for an American watch... Benrus vintage..










Cheers


----------



## Preston

Going with two today. One for the wrist on for the pocket. An accuracy check inspection for the day.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## pilotswatch

Longines Avigation Oversize crown.Can't seem to get it off. Have a good weekend.


----------



## OhDark30

dandsoo said:


> Tudor "Greenlander"


Interesting, dandsoo, I've recently got this one, wore it yesterday. The stallholder told me it was c1969, before the logo change to the shield








And this afternoon, my other pickup. I've admired vintage Seamasters before, but never planned on getting one til I saw this dial


----------



## busmatt

That Seamaster has a stunning dial Ohdark30,

Not a Seamaster for me tomorrow but a cousin of one








Tissot Seastar on red Hirsch Jumper
It's a manual wind so not as heavy as my autos, makes a refreshing change:-!
The hour batons are inset like they have been chiselled out, which I find kind of cool.

Matt


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Preston

bubba48 said:


>


Awesome, gimmee!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the UG on NATO to cope with this oppressive heat!










Peace,
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Bulova Accutron..










Came with original box and papers..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

bubba48 said:


>


I have a soft spot for a Marvin and that is_ AWSOME, _but I'd have to change that crown as I suffer from sausage fingers 

Matt


----------



## James A

Preston said:


> Awesome, gimmee!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


+ 1

Regards,


----------



## todtracy

The Benrus I just received.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## HIPdeluxe

SEIKO Presmatic 33j 5106-9000 July 1968.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Preston said:


> Awesome, gimmee!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


+ 2!

Best
Tomcat

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30




----------



## Tomcat1960

Wyler Automatic, cal. AS 1049

Best, 
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

As I get battered by hurricane Arthur I will don the froggy.

Tis the season of storms, always better enjoyed at the cottage with my best buddies and beers, instead I have to sit home and endure nature's wrath :-/ I wish I'd hurry up and heal!!

The Roamer at the right.










Sorry about the whining :-/

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey

Preston said:


> As I get battered by hurricane Arthur I will don the froggy.
> 
> Tis the season of storms, always better enjoyed at the cottage with my best buddies and beers, instead I have to sit home and endure nature's wrath
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Sounds like you are wishing for a 'Himmicane' - the correct 'male' version, which works better for: 'best buddies and beers' ! I lived in Boston for 15 years so have seen these storms...take care ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot




----------



## redtissot

Just received my Chronostar


----------



## redtissot

Never knew the brand but i here they made by Sector, another bargain off ebay


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Sounds like you are wishing for a 'Himmicane' - the correct 'male' version, which works better for: 'best buddies and beers' !


*LOL* |>

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Bunch of nuts! 👍

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## fatehbajwa

Vintage Orient Racer......


----------



## laikrodukas

Got this from a guy who was raising funds for his El Primero


----------



## abzack

Clebar, Bloody Marys, and beautiful weather.


----------



## pilotswatch

Flea market Patek encounter.


----------



## Marrick

Baume Freres watch with Longines movement, 1923.










Chunky, chipped, glass crystal.


----------



## bubba48

An interesting Longines from 1890























































_"The serial number 563'168 identifies a pocket watch in metal fitted with Longines manually wound mechanical movement, caliber 18L.
It was invoiced to Baume & C°, who was for many years our agent for the UK, on 22.02.1890.

The name T.R. Russell of Liverpool engraved should be the retailer. It was common at a time to print the retailer's name on the dial or to engrave his name on the movement.
Hoping this information is convenient to you, I remain at your entire disposal for any additional request you may have.
Best regards,

*Jennifer Bochud*
Museum Curator"

_


----------



## James A

Seiko today.



Regards,


----------



## James A

bubba48 said:


> An interesting Longines from 1890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The serial number 563'168 identifies a pocket watch in metal fitted with Longines manually wound mechanical movement, caliber 18L.
> It was invoiced to Baume & C°, who was for many years our agent for the UK, on 22.02.1890.
> 
> The name T.R. Russell of Liverpool engraved should be the retailer. It was common at a time to print the retailer's name on the dial or to engrave his name on the movement.
> Hoping this information is convenient to you, I remain at your entire disposal for any additional request you may have.
> Best regards,
> 
> *Jennifer Bochud*
> Museum Curator"
> 
> _


Great to see a Pocket Watch in this thread. Thinks there should be more.









Regards


----------



## anzac1957

Buren Grand Prix...










Cheers


----------



## Apollonaught

Watch is Gama by G.a.muller from 40/50`s ,case by G*K,movement is eta 1080.Still going strong after service on Friday.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Marrick: wonderful! Is it allowed to keep the vestiges of the desaster it narrowly escaped? The chipping on case and crystal looks like it slid along on the wrist of an unlucky motorbiker in the 1930s ... Lawrence of Arabia? :-d

@ bubba48: I second with JamesA: very few pocket watches in here. Nice to see one |>

***​
IT rollout today.
Hottest day in the week today.
No air conditioning today.










Dad's watch today.

Best, Tomcat


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Apollonaught said:


> Watch is Gama by G.a.muller from 40/50`s ,case by G*K,movement is eta 1080.Still going strong after service on Friday.


Hopefully it WOULD still be going strong...2 days after being serviced! :-d


----------



## Apollonaught

HIPdeluxe said:


> Hopefully it WOULD still be going strong...2 days after being serviced! :-d


If i paid a watchmaker to service it then it bloomin well should be after 2 days....but seeing how i did the job myself i am still keeping a close eye on it.
It`s within the minute zone for 24 hour test.Have yet to check the power reserve.I found this thread useful 
*Can Dollar pocket watches be serviced?*

|>


----------



## Sdasurrey

Lucky enough today to be invited to the Royal Automobile Club in Epsom for lunch by a friend - 1933 Longines Gold Tonneau... SDA


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee

Finally put this one in the correct case...
Unknown, maybe "Immerfort" as that is what the dial says, but has "The Rex Co." scribed on the movement and inside the case back. Probably 1940-ish. Very strange soft graphite-like finish.


----------



## okidoc01

50s rado for today....


----------



## nick10

Cortebert Sport

with cal 661:


----------



## Preston

Started with this today.










Will be swapping to this soon ;-) Stay tuned you'll see ;-)










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## bubba48




----------



## James A

Eterna



Regards,


----------



## Preston

I'll be starting my day with the CYMA driver I just built.


















































































No alterations whatsoever were done to the dial, movement etc. It's ready to be dropped into a pocket watch case at any time but now it's safely encased and can be enjoyed until then.

I enjoyed this project. Time to crash!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Matty01

176 on saltwater fish leather strap I produced


----------



## busmatt

Just this ol' thing for my day off,








It's one of those watches, you know the ones where..........
Depeche Mode - Just Can't Get Enough (Remastered Video) - YouTube

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

At the Mudlark Pub near London Bridge - they ran out of Blue Moon !! Bummer ! Watching the 'Tour de England' stage 3 on TV - wife is at embankment to watch but the riders come through in 45 minutes so I may just stay here...oh, yes the watch, Exactus Chrono from the 40s.....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston

Swap out!










Peace,
Preston


----------



## James A

Early 70's tech today. Gruen Teletime.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## anzac1957

Back from the watchmaker as needed some work on cannon pinion...










Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas

Father's raketa
It was left in drawer as non-working, then when I found it years ago I just winded a bit and it started to tick and is still ticking 
The dial is something I was not able to find another one like this. I was hyper-stupid to try to "clean" it when I was younger...


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Tomcat1960

anzac1957 said:


> Back from the watchmaker as needed some work on cannon pinion...


Beautiful hands! |>

For me working today: the Grand, Small Wyler:





































A modern watch, even by today's standards: all-steel case, waterproof, shockproof, antimagnetic, automatic.

Small enough to be worn comfortably.

Big enough to read the time accurately.

They don't come much better than this ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

anzac1957 said:


> Back from the watchmaker as needed some work on cannon pinion...


Beautiful hands! |>

For me working today: the Grand, Small Wyler:





































A modern watch, even by today's standards: all-steel case, waterproof, shockproof, antimagnetic, automatic.

Small enough to be worn comfortably.

Big enough to read the time accurately.

They don't come much better than this ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Omega333

busmatt said:


> Just this ol' thing for my day off,
> 
> View attachment 1554032
> 
> 
> It's one of those watches, you know the ones where..........
> Depeche Mode - Just Can't Get Enough (Remastered Video) - YouTube
> 
> Matt


Beautiful example of a nice 50's seamaster! I love the beefy design of these. I had one once and I plan to replace it in the future. Very nice!

-Dan


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> For me working today: the Grand, Small Wyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern watch, even by today's standards: all-steel case, waterproof, shockproof, antimagnetic, automatic.
> 
> Small enough to be worn comfortably.
> 
> Big enough to read the time accurately.
> 
> They don't come much better than this ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Amazing watch!!! |>

Let me introduce one of mine Wyler


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Going with the Bulova now.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat - CONGRATS ! 35 minutes - Germany 5 - Brazil 0.

I have Brazil in my team pool so - Sorry Brazil ! S

Edit - sorry I didn't post a watch - I took a pic in front of the TV but I'm actually wearing a £40 Known 'knockoff' Panerai (the last 2 hours) I found in my attic from Italy 6 years ago that I purchased on the beach in Tuscany.

I promise to go to Vintage Watch 'Confession' on Sunday and say a prayer for my 'watch sins' ...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

bubba48 said:


> Amazing watch!!! |>
> 
> Let me introduce one of mine Wyler


Thank you! And let me return the compliment - what a beauty! I like those lugs!

Best
Tomcat


----------



## James A

Sticking with the 70's today... and 7 goals. Wow.



Regards,


----------



## Preston

James A said:


> Sticking with the 70's today... and 7 goals. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


That's a knock out! I was very close to buying that model twice but although I love the tech I'm having trouble transcending that crazy solar panel set up.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Ricoh Quartz in excellent condition. I'll post a thread tomorrow.


----------



## Apollonaught

Have worked out the lens issue with my almost vintage camera....photo much better.
Watch is Citizen crystal date ca 1968.Love those Wylers you can`t beat a big crown on a small watch.


----------



## Preston

3:52am, I guess now is as good a time for the junker Seiko with the knackered calendar ;-)










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - CONGRATS ! 35 minutes - Germany 5 - Brazil 0.


Thanks, Scott!

Actually, I'm not really into soccer and I have to admit I didn't even bother to look that particular game. When the 'aaahs' and 'ooohs' started in the apartment building I live in when I'm at Munich I was sure it was because the German team went down in flames. It was only when I saw your post that I actually started watching it. And, really, it was worth it - I never saw a German team in better shape. (But then, it's easy to look good against the backdrop of an adversary as demoralized and clueless as yesterday's Brazilian team. I really pitied them - I somehow felt that their matchplay was centered too much on Neymar and Silva and that they fell apart, literally, without them.) The Germans, on the other hand, are what you'd call a 'tournament team', growing and rising to the challenge during the cup. Maybe I'll even watch the final on Sunday ;-).

*And a big kudos to the Brazilian supporters who over most of the second half actually acclaimed the German performance.* Whatever one may say about the Brazilian team, their supporters (at least those present in Estádio Mineirão) provided an example in sportsmanship - |>!

Best,
Andreas

***​
Driver's Friend today:









Stowa MinStop, Kal. DURoWe 471-4

... and in its natural habitat:










Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Out to lunch with Mum and Dad today,









1949/50, Omega in Dennison case.

Matt


----------



## WatchFred

my watch for today's match


----------



## Apollonaught

WatchFred said:


> my watch for today's match


Nice choice of nato.........really suits.(like a lemon morange pie with a slice of mango)


----------



## Sdasurrey

Staying with 40/50s Chronos as I have fallen in 'love' and since I'm on Gardening Leave (a concept not well known in the States!) for a 3 month notice period at home, they are great watches for just kicking around the house, pubs and the Village.

Today back to my 50s Cauny Prima Chrono, on a Nato, Cheers, Scott










Surrey Canals covered in algae at this time of year...









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Still haven't slept so I put the finishing touch on my latest build. Circa 1900 Longines ladies pocket watch that yet again had it's case scrapped for gold and I'm the recipient of its movement. I have about 10 hours into this one. Needs a masculine set of hands though. That'll be the recipient's call.



















Peace,
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey

WatchFred said:


> my watch for today's match


Assume you are rooting for an All Euro
Final ?!! Cheers, Nice Watch ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## JP71624

Wearing "The Elder" today... (Thanks again, Sdasurrey!)


----------



## busmatt

Afternoon swapsies, got to go and look for a cheap car for my brother,








I need an unassuming watch, this one will do.

Matt


----------



## busmatt

Preston said:


> Swap out! Still haven't slept so I put the finishing touch on my latest build. Circa 1900 Longines ladies pocket watch that yet again had it's case scrapped for gold and I'm the recipient of its movement. I have about 10 hours into this one. Needs a masculine set of hands though. That'll be the recipient's call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


I'd wear it as it is, those hands give it a certain something.

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> Afternoon swapsies, got to go and look for a cheap car for my brother,
> 
> View attachment 1556365
> 
> I need an unassuming watch, this one will do.
> 
> Matt


You really like this one


----------



## busmatt

laikrodukas said:


> You really like this one


Yes, yes I do, I've always loved an underdog and one day vintage digitals will take their rightful place in horological history. This one is a bit battered and bruised, but then so am I.

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Preston: I agree with Matt - these hands are wonderful and certainly not seen very often on a wristwatch ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Zilladon

Timex!

=Patti


----------



## JP71624

Zilladon said:


> Timex!
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1556776
> 
> 
> View attachment 1556777


Nice, Patti!

One of the coolest dials they had in that period.


----------



## Zilladon

Not only is that one of the coolest watches I've ever seen, I've never seen anything like it before - very nice!

=Patti



Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks, Scott!
> 
> Best,
> Andreas
> ***​
> Driver's Friend today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stowa MinStop, Kal. DURoWe 471-4
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Andreas - no worries on names !! Interesting match tonight - I'm rooting for the Dutch, for an All Euro final - but how many times is the Dutch player Robben going to 'flop' - he's a good player, but the acting on fouls in Soccer is worse than any other sport - Good Luck to Germany in the finals ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thanks a lot, Scott - both for your understanding and for your wishing good luck to Germany :-!

Yeah - acting in football is getting worse and worse. To begin with, it's a 'bodily' sport (do you say so in English?), where inter-player-contacts can get rough. You know that before you start a career in football, don't you? ;-)

Enjoy your football night!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## bubba48

A simple Grana (KF)


----------



## pilotswatch

Finala


----------



## Apollonaught

Easy reader today......

uber meine shoephone,chef gesendet


----------



## parrotandpitbull

1970s Kelton Pin pallet. Made by Timex. The band was more expensive than the watch, plus shipping from overseas. Also an excellent timekeeper!! Im slowly toothpasting away any scratches to the plastic crystal. Ive really become a fan of Pin pallet wristwatches. Everyone Ive owned keeps excellent time.


----------



## busmatt

A real 70's piece today,









Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Zilladon said:


> Not only is that one of the coolest watches I've ever seen, I've never seen anything like it before - very nice!


Thanks a lot. Your Timex is cool, too. I like your choice of strap ;-)

Today's watch: the Wyler TT*:










*)Tinylittle Toughguy  :-d

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

busmatt said:


> A real 70's piece today,
> 
> View attachment 1557332
> 
> 
> Matt


Who would have thought that 20 or so years after that was made that you could
actually fit a tv inside that tv styled case.


----------



## Zilladon

Customtime diver for Thursday!

=Patti


----------



## JP71624

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks a lot. Your Timex is cool, too. I like your choice of strap ;-)
> 
> Today's watch: the Wyler TT*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *)Tinylittle Toughguy  :-d
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


That I definitely like!


----------



## bubba48

A rare dial "Importé de Suisse"


----------



## James A

Another 70's piece : Gruen Electronic.
'Cant get enough of 70's watch love, this week'
Barry White - Can't get enough of your Love, Babe - YouTube



Regards,


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Funny how when you go away the packages arrive.. Returned to this 1930s Roamer...










and this one from the 40s/50s...










Cheers


----------



## Apollonaught

Vintage Seiko Bling.......






I Like the strap on this.........


----------



## busmatt

Revue Thommen or me today,








'scuse old pic

Matt


----------



## Preston

Seiko Goldfeather, a big and elegant effort by our friend at Seiko just before they wowed us with their Grand Seiko lines.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## JP71624

Croton Aquadatic


----------



## Tomcat1960

Aristo (Gallet) MultiChron Regulator, cal. Venus 140

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## dandsoo

This


Or maybe this


----------



## Preston

Going modern while shopping for a nice lizard strap for the Seiko gold feather.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Zilladon

Clinton world time diver!

=Patti


----------



## Preston

Swap out!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## busmatt

I'll be humming at work tomorrow,

c:1974 Geneve chronometer f300








I love the way this case style fits the wrist and the Hirsch rally strap sets it off just right.








Matt


----------



## bubba48

Mihailo P. Petković et Cie - Belgrade, watchmaker and jeweler of the Royal Court.....










...of Serbian Kingdom










(_Sorry for the italian tags_)


----------



## James A

Superb Bubba48 .

Regards.


----------



## Preston

Back to the Seiko Gold Feather and a big shout out to my good buddy Barry S of W. Smith and Co. fine jewellers for the pick of this stunning lizard, really brings the watch together man ;-)










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Apollonaught

busmatt said:


> I'll be humming at work tomorrow,
> 
> c:1974 Geneve chronometer f300
> View attachment 1559206
> 
> 
> I love the way this case style fits the wrist and the Hirsch rally strap sets it off just right.
> View attachment 1559207
> 
> 
> Matt


First rate Matt.


----------



## bubba48

James A said:


> Superb Bubba48 .
> 
> Regards.


Thanks ;-)


----------



## Sdasurrey

Today's contribution for 'WVWIYWW' - AKA 'what vintage watch is your wife wearing' - after 5 months of being told Art Deco watches are, 'women's watches' and 4 months of trying to get my wife to wear a vintage watch - success today !

Forgotten the year, but I think early 40s Bulova, yes redialed but done fairly well - 10k RG, forgot the model, I guess I have forgotten everything ! cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30

The Reds are coming!








60s/70s Komandirskie


----------



## Preston

Starting my day with this.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey

OhDark30 said:


> The Reds are coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60s/70s Komandirskie


'OhD30' - in more ways than one !!! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: wonderful, classic Bulova. I saw one with a similar red dial on Ebay but it was too expensive for me. (And it would have ended on my wife's wrist anyway, so why bother?)

@ ohdark30: beautiful red dial! :-!

For me, it's only a red second. But it does the trick over the black dial of my Sea Wolf:




























Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sorry - 'semi duplicate' 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sdasurrey: wonderful, classic Bulova. I saw one with a similar red dial on Ebay but it was too expensive for me. (And it would have ended on my wife's wrist anyway, so why bother?)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


TC - thanks - it's actually quite a bit of progress for my wife to wear this today after 'frowning' (to put it nicely) at my many vintage purchases ! I have actually given a 30s Bulova and a 40s Elgin also to my Sister.

By the way - GOOD LUCK tomorrow - my primary World Cup bet is Germany 4-1 over Argentina (Sorry to my Argentinian Friends and my Peruvian Wife).

£10 at 50-1 cheers !!! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ ohdark30: beautiful red dial! :-!
> 
> For me, it's only a red second. But it does the trick over the black dial of my Sea Wolf:


Thanks, Tomcat! And nice Sea Wolf you've got there!
I've enjoyed researching them just now, a new watch on me, and interesting background


----------



## Zilladon

Enicar Ocean Pearl for Saturday


----------



## Zilladon

:-! I DO love divers, and this is a NICE one!! A Sea Wolf of either dial color is on my "dream list", but probably not to be any time soon.....

=Patti



Tomcat1960 said:


> For me, it's only a red second. But it does the trick over the black dial of my Sea Wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


----------



## bubba48

Zenith Lépine










Caliber 12"' n° 2120049 produced in 1919 but put on the market in 1936


----------



## Preston

Swap out! A modern interpretation on a vintage theme from the second best watch company in the world (my opinion of course). Limited Edition hack that I finally was able to trade for after trying for three years! 



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer picked up yesterday.. dial was adrift with missing feet and second hand was bent.. needs new crystal but runs well and is now on a NOS Roamer strap.. another one with the MST 414 engine..



Cheers


----------



## pilotswatch

I picked this up this morning from my close encounter guy. Nice project watch.
Need to source a dial and links. Guest I'll have to be patient. My the force be with me


----------



## Preston

pilotswatch said:


> I picked this up this morning from my close encounter guy. Nice project watch.
> Need to source a dial and links. Guest I'll have to be patient. My the force be with me


Such a shame. But if you paid the $1200 Omega will take care of that for you ;-)

But to be totally serious, can it be cleaned to reasonable? That's where I'd start...... just sayin 

Peace, 
Preston

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## laikrodukas

Yesterday

First it was morning walking doing nothing









Something dressy happened in the noon









And then it just stuck


----------



## Tomcat1960

laikrodukas said:


>


Great bracelet on this one. New or period?



OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, Tomcat! And nice Sea Wolf you've got there!
> I've enjoyed researching them just now, a new watch on me, and interesting background





Zilladon said:


> I DO love divers, and this is a NICE one!! A Sea Wolf of either dial color is on my "dream list", but probably not to be any time soon.....


Thanks, OhDark30 and Zilladon - Sea Wolves (to me) are at least on a par with 'Jennies' as far as divers are concerned. A 'Vietnam' era Sea Wolf with black dial and calendar is on its way to me, and I'm holding out for a decent one with a white dial (of 'Zodiac Killer' fame). And on a cal. 86-equipped Super Sea Wolf I was outbid on ebay o|



pilotswatch said:


> I picked this up this morning from my close encounter guy. Nice project watch.
> Need to source a dial and links. Guest I'll have to be patient. My the force be with me


If it's only the dial (and the movement itself hasn't suffered water damage) I'd give it a try with careful cleaning (a dab of distilled water on a q-tip should do the trick). The weathering is nice and tells a lot of the personality of this particular watch. (Of course, your decision, and if you prefer it to be redialled, I'd recommend Omega as well.)

For me at work today the blue-white-dialled Tissot Seastar:









Tisso Seastar, 44670-1, cal. 2481

Best,Tomcat


----------



## pilotswatch

I won't touch it. It looks to fragile. Flaking on the edges etc. 
I'll have my watch repairman look at it and see what he thinks.
I try finding an other or maybe have it refinished. 
Movement is fine,keeping good time.



Preston said:


> Such a shame. But if you paid the $1200 Omega will take care of that for you ;-)
> 
> But to be totally serious, can it be cleaned to reasonable? That's where I'd start...... just sayin
> 
> Peace,
> Preston
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


----------



## OhDark30

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks, OhDark30 and Zilladon - Sea Wolves (to me) are at least on a par with 'Jennies' as far as divers are concerned. A 'Vietnam' era Sea Wolf with black dial and calendar is on its way to me, and I'm holding out for a decent one with a white dial (of 'Zodiac Killer' fame). And on a cal. 86-equipped Super Sea Wolf I was outbid on ebay o|


And thanks to you, TC, I've now got an Aerospace GMT inbound 
When searching for Sea Wolves I found this, their aeronautical brother. Perfect mix of size, history and technology for me (bezel and GMT hand)
Yes, there will be pics ;-)


----------



## laikrodukas

Tomcat1960 said:


> Great bracelet on this one. New or period?


Thanks I really like it too 
Something about period. 5 rubles 30 kapeiks was not very cheap at the day
НЕРЖ - Stainless steel
And probably silver plated. Was not able to find the exact meaning of that hallmark between НЕРЖ and 5p30k


----------



## Preston

Going with the Jean Richard right now.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bubba48




----------



## JP71624




----------



## James A

Well done Germany they have certainly earned their right of passage. So it is Ritex for me today.
Next export market for Germany, football coaches.











Regards,


----------



## Preston

Quick swap out, although magnificent the Jean Richard wasn't speaking to me.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

bubba48 said:


>


Wow! Wow! Wow! Gimme that!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bubba48

Preston said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Gimme that!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Maybe you prefer this. Do you?


----------



## Preston

bubba48 said:


> Maybe you prefer this. Do you?


That's a nice one too but that stainless version is sweet. Nice pieces!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## T-Wan

Old Suzhou


















T.


----------



## okidoc01

birthyear bullhead 😊










sent from my 3210 using tapsitalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Titoni with a beautiful relief of a plum flower on the back of the case.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## OhDark30

Ooh this dial!
Beautiful, but impossible to photograph


----------



## Tomcat1960

Dugena Genève Automatic, ref. 2828.005.10, cal. ETA 2789

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

The Seiko case doing duty for timing and regulation of the "whatever it is" little Swiss number I picked up.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Henry Krinkle

This was my daily wear watch for nearly a year, after my original collection was stolen, but it has been neglected for the last few years. I have been making an effort to give it some wrist time lately. The mid to late sixties Rado New Green Horse.


----------



## abzack

Just arrived this afternoon... Zenith El Primero Rainbow


----------



## Sdasurrey

abzack said:


> Just arrived this afternoon... Zenith El Primero Rainbow


Wow, really nice Zenith - is this the 40 mm version ? Love it ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Went fishing today, got banana. Understood, watches don't help, fishes are no WIS









Relaxing, beautiful summer evening:


----------



## bubba48




----------



## vazmari09




----------



## James A

Wyler



Regards,


----------



## Charon

Finally received the stem and crown for the repair. Crystal polished.
Oh yeah , it's not mine therefor it's only being worn for testing purposes.


----------



## abzack

Sdasurrey said:


> Wow, really nice Zenith - is this the 40 mm version ? Love it ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Scott! It is the 40mm version circa 1994.


----------



## T-Wan

Invicible !... Today I'll be wearing this old Helbros.









T.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Emre said:


> Went fishing today, got banana. Understood, watches don't help, fishes are no WIS
> 
> View attachment 1562802


That looks like a beautiful boat! Envy! ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

\

One day I will find the right Roamer case for the innards..

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Fitting this morning's skies:



























Tissot Seastar, ref. 44670-1, cal. 2481

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sri

Tudor Prince Oysterdate...


----------



## laikrodukas

Can't beat the socks


----------



## Preston

Starting my day wIth the old school pilot watch.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

laikrodukas said:


> Can't beat the socks


+1 :-!

I was about to ask which bet he may have lost ... ;-)

But nice Tudor!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## pilotswatch

Work in progress.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sri said:


> Tudor Prince Oysterdate...


NICE Tudor - nice socks ! 50s Cauny Prima Chrono today.....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48

The cushion shape (1929) today; tomorrow the other (1923). Both in sterling silver.


----------



## James A

Eterna



Regards,


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko blue chronograph automatic 6138-0030 (1975)









Just serviced...I've been wearing this for a week now.








Case diameter is ca. 43 mm

This is how I bought it (four years ago):









The chronograph minute hand is actually in there somewhere ...

Only the innards were quite dirty









I already gave it to the watchmaker years ago, but he didn't have time then.









But now finally, the crystal was polished (a very fine job) and it got a complete service, including a new crown and a replacement pawl lever from my box of broken watches.


----------



## Preston

Swap out, still on the pilot theme.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## T-Wan

Today another old Helbros Invincible









T.


----------



## JP71624

T-Wan said:


> Today another old Helbros Invincible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


I always enjoy seeing the Helbros.
Is that one French, German, or Swiss?


----------



## busmatt

bubba48 said:


>


Nice watch dude, simple and understated.

Matt


----------



## busmatt

c:1918 Omega today









Matt


----------



## anzac1957

Rotary handwinder...



















Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sempervivens: amazing job! Congratulations!

I'm working next to our garden fountain today ...










... and my Seiko World Time provides nice company:





































:-d

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

Thanks Tomcat. That looks like a nice second edition 6117-6400 b-)


----------



## T-Wan

JP71624 said:


> I always enjoy seeing the Helbros.
> Is that one French, German, or Swiss?


German... as well as this one...










or this one...










or that one










Well thanks, if you didn't ask I wouldn't have been aware all my Helbros are German...


----------



## JP71624

T-Wan said:


> German... as well as this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks, if you didn't ask I wouldn't have been aware all my Helbros are German...


Nice! I have some of all of them, myself, I believe.

You should be PUW powered all around then!

Jared


----------



## Sdasurrey

New in the post today - 50s Coresa Chronographe Suisse 18ct gold - took off my Eberhard Champion, put it on and stopped to take a pic in my Mini while listening to Sugeree loud by the Grateful Dead to take the pic - cheers ! Scott

Any Deadheads ! Cheers !!!



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

JP71624 said:


> Nice! I have some of all of them, myself, I believe.
> 
> You should be PUW powered all around then!
> 
> Jared


Hehe... Pfffforzheimer is a word I can barely hardly spell... ;-)

Tuan


----------



## dgf67

Picked this up at a auction yesterday and with a battery change, it's humming on my wrist today.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## nick10




----------



## Addictedtowatches

Newly arrived 57' Bulova Storm King


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer 521...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

dgf67 said:


>


Very nice bracelet! And that bezel looks like veneer - is it?

I've been dating one of the Sandoz-Sisters today:









Sandoz Automatic Date, ref. 1738Z-84-5, cal. FHF 905

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## T-Wan

Today back to chinese vintage with this 70's Shanghai "Rili" ("Rili" means "calendar")


















T.


----------



## pilotswatch

Heuer trench.


----------



## vpn

Good day friends, today one of my newest arrivals: a Girard Perregaux 352 from 1972, straight from the US! Here's a little comparison of the watch when it arrived, two days ago:







​
And the same watch after a long Polywatch session (and sore fingertips :-d):







​
All the scratches have been polished out. The only visible one at 12 'o clock is in the inner part of the glass, so I can't remove it, but at least I've salvaged the original crystal. The watch works amazingly and after two days, it's still synchronized with the NIST clock. I also have two other watches on their way, I'll show 'em when they'll arrive. ;-)


----------



## Henry Krinkle

I haven't worn this watch in a very, very long time.This is the second watch Rado designed specifically for the North American market, the ref. 11867 Miami from 1965.







A wristy from when I first got it and before I gave it a spa day:



It was originally supplied with a seven row with end lugs like on the Manhattan, but at 18mm instead of 20mm wide. Mine is the only gp Miami I have ever seen and when I acquired it it was on yellow rubber. If I could find a spare 7 row Manhattan bracelet in gp I would trim the lug ends up and face the consequences, but those are pretty rare too. It is currently on the two tone 7 row from a Balboa, as seen in the second photo.

The crystal is original even though you can't see the anchor in any of these photos.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: you state it was designed specifically for the North American market? With a German-language day display? Must have been a special Pennsylvania edition, then 

As usually - very nice watch and I wish you luck with the 7-row gp ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Thanks Tomcat. As usual with Rado, when the watch proved popular they expanded the market for it. I actually bought this one off of the German 'bay. It is a pretty good spot for uncommon Rado models.


----------



## James A

Buzz and his Spaceview .



Regards,


----------



## dgf67

Tomcat1960 said:


> Very nice bracelet! And that bezel looks like veneer - is it?
> 
> Yes it is veneer. these accutrons have the nick name "woody" from the wood on the band and around the dial.


----------



## T-Wan

Old Bulova, so light & comfortable...



























T.


----------



## anzac1957

1930s Unicorn..














































Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

The watch itself is not truly vintage (given away by the calendar ranging well ito the 2030s) but the design has survived unaltered from the 1960s:













































Orient Multi-Year Calendar, re. LH L4696725A-7A, cal. 46941(2)

My ... what a chunk of a watch! b-)










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## ImitationOfLife

LeCoultre today.


----------



## tomshep

Very nice Longines. I'm on a hummer binge at the moment and have last week's day date f300 in stainless with a bracelet. The movement was a wreck but a fresh 9164 built into the original plates has saved it. I was luckier with a gold plated one which only required the emitter connection resoldering to get it to go. All the spare bits made up a Solvil and Titus from one I bought for spares some years ago and then there's the Accutron which needed a clean of the idler and a smart tap in the staking kit to tighten the clutch up. S'pose I have to take a snap of 'em...


----------



## tomshep

Well, the system will not allow images to be uploaded from the computer so I shall try to locate my Photobucket account...


----------



## tomshep

Well, here they are. It takes me longer to post 'em than to mend them!


----------



## Charon

An early/mid 70s Lanco (in need of some cosmetic attention)with a Tissot 784 movement.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Great that you uploaded the pics, tomshep |> Thank you very much for showing a quite unique assembly of 'hummers' ;-)

Best
Tomcat


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomshep

Thanks Tomcat. I was contributing to a thread recently and the F300 came up and I remembered working on them with fondness so I bought a few non runners to keep my hand in. The Solvil and Titus has an interesting story which, for those that don't know it, I'll reiterate.
Tuning fork watches were very expensive to make. The actual watchmaking was a matter of low friction trains and some very tiny tolerances. Then along came the digital watch and the sky fell in. Tuning fork watches were dead. Omega sold their case stock to Solvil and Titus who had to modify them so that they were no longer Omega parts. The bracelets received new clasps, the Omega logo was linished off the back and the case code was punched out. The crown had the Omega logo ground off. A standard ESA 9162 movement was fitted and the watches were assembled. The only giveaway is that the symbol remained on the inside of the crystal. And they all lived happily ever after. Except that they didn't. Solvil and Titus couldn't sell them either and they remained in a warehouse for many years, only to corrode inside as the batteries eventually leaked. Some lost the coils due to chemical ingress and many were the discoloured dials with lifting paint and shabby hands but for the most part, the dial rings, index wheels and tuning forks survived. The wrecks were sold for parts and many an F300 was saved for posterity with bits from a cannibalised Solvil and Titus. I saved a few myself and had amassed a good case, bracelet dial and most of the working parts. A new 9164 module gave up its oscillator for this one and I doubt whether many Solvil and Titus tuning forks survive which is why this one will not become a donor for another Omega.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Today's choice is another that doesn't get much wear. In this case it is because it is one of only two or three watches I own that I worry about damaging. This one never goes to work. It is an early to mid-seventies Rado Shell Sapphire. It is a steel case with a sapphire crystal. It originally came with a unique fitted bracelet but that was long gone before I acquired this piece. This is one of only three watches I own that is not on a factory correct bracelet or strap.

zP1012154 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012158 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012148 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Note the stripe on the shell dial. This is a one piece dial. The abalone or Mother of Pearl has either been bleached or dyed to achieve the band of lighter colour. The applied non-rotating anchor was used for a short period of time to denote and electro-mechanical movement and was also used on a few very delicate semi-precious dials. There are ammolite dialed Balboas that also use this ancor.










The slightly overpolished caseback covers a pretty clean, and recently serviced from the smell of it, ETA 2824, with a pineapple rotor. The K serial number means that this watch was intended for the Asian market.


----------



## bubba48

Physician - 1935


----------



## T-Wan

Today back to chinese vintage with this old Beijing


















T.


----------



## James A

Me and the Seiko at my sons rugby game this morning. They won and without the casualties they got from the last game of 2 broken noses and multiple walking wounded. Mum cant watch.



Regards


----------



## Apollonaught

Seiko 5 on oyster bracelet with excited lume.


----------



## OhDark30

70s Komandirskie for me today. To try and distract me from the turn our weather's taken here


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Preston

Going with the CYMA driver today.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## kazrich

Hot and sticky in Hampshire today, so it calls for light weight light khaki


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ OhDark30: envy! Over here the hottest day this year, feels like 45°C.

@ kazrich: I love those little Monopoly houses on this Enicar's dial! |>

I'm being served well by Mr. Haas's 100.000 km watch:



























'Volvo' Zodiac SST, cal. 86

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ OhDark30: envy! Over here the hottest day this year, feels like 45°C.
> 
> @ kazrich: I love those little Monopoly houses on this Enicar's dial! |>
> 
> I'm being served well by Mr. Haas's 100.000 km watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Volvo' Zodiac SST, cal. 86
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Awesome find!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Swap out, still working the strap in on the Goldfeather.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## James A

Sunday soccer this morning with the other son. Seiko 6139 back again.
First auto chrono ... don't ban me.:-d



Regards,


----------



## T-Wan

Sundaymaster b-)


















T.


----------



## cbt1989

Have a good Sunday ahead! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Lately I have been favouring no date hand winders on the weekends.

1961 Rose Gold Rado Deluxe. I'm not sure how manual wind and no shock protection qualifies as "DeLuxe" but I do love this watch.


----------



## Alzilla




----------



## bobbee

1950's Oris with 7 jewel cal.392. Very clean example.


----------



## OhDark30

Enjoying the Vintage Watch & Clock Fair with Matt, and his dad Chris
Before and after:


----------



## Preston

Starting the day with the 1908 grade 100 Waltham conversion.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Preston said:


> Awesome find!


Thank you very much, Preston. It was a matter of being at the right time at the right place ;-)

(Regarding your Waltham ... I couldn't wear a watch that is turned by 90 degrees ;-))

@ bobbee: I _adore_ that Oris. The 392 is pin-levered, right?

@ OhDark30: nice pair! what's that 24-hr-watch? 'EURASTYLE'? Never heard of them ...

On this hot and humid day I'm travelling light with my Rado Voyager:









That dial is so hard to capture ... I had to revert to an older shot for its upright position ... ;-)


















Rado Voyager, cal. ETA 2836-1

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Still wearing the 50s Chronographe Suisse chrono after 4 days so feel guilty posting again, but better Surrey weather today in my Garden while watching the Open (Rory vs Sergio) on TV....cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee

Thanks Tomcat, the Oris is indeed a beauty! 
I just checked the movement and yes, it is indeed a pallet pin lever. First time back's been off for three years. Still minty!


----------



## Charon

The Lanco again today. This time after a clean and crystal polish.


----------



## busmatt

I have a feeling this one is going to be hard to shift,









c:1930's Eberhard and Co swing lug.

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

Matt - 30s Eberhard - watch hands look great against the black dial ! SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Sdasurrey said:


> Matt - 30s Eberhard - watch hands look great against the black dial ! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


They sure do.

Matt


----------



## James A

Felco today.



Regards,


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the Four Welta in the Seiko clamshell case. Not sure if it's appropriate for a dude but it's a light and comfortable for knocking around the house with. Just serviced and running beautifully, love it when the regulator finishes at dead center 










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## T-Wan

This old WuYi to start the week


















T.


----------



## anzac1957

Unicorn after a bit more work on the case...










Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas

A hot Yesterday


----------



## Tomcat1960

Pierce Chronograph, cal. 134, 'RAF-Dial'

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> Pierce Chronograph, cal. 134, 'RAF-Dial'
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Wow!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston

Still rolling with the Four Welta, it's very stable and spot on to the second since it's service. Impressive.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## laikrodukas

Tomcat1960 said:


> Pierce Chronograph, cal. 134, 'RAF-Dial'
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Is it totally their own movement or based on something?


----------



## WatchFred

lovely Pierce, Tomcat !

Yachtingraf for me today


----------



## Tomcat1960

laikrodukas said:


> Is it totally their own movement or based on something?


Pierce (the renamed Levy & Frères of Bienne, Switzerland) made their own (not only chronograph) movements as they were not supplied any movements anymore by the Ebauches S.A. after 1924. Stubborn as they were, they developed several handwounds and even an automatic (avoiding the Harwood patents), and, finally, a chronograph movement. Again, infringement of any of the relevant patents (owned by the Ebauches S.A., too) was to be avoided, so they came up with a new. uncommon, but splendid solution: a friction disc connects the chronograph center wheel with the movement in the vertical chronograph clutch, allowing the chronograph to start without much strain to the movement.

The hallmark of the Pierce movements is the *60-minute register* in the 12-o'clock-position, driven directly from the barrel in the first Pierce chronograph caliber, the 130, and operated off the chronograph center wheel in the 134. (In fact, the layout of both the Venus 170 and Valjoux 77 has been vastly influenced by the Pierce layout which indicated a good, affordable chronograph.)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

Applausable stuborness


----------



## bobbee

1980's Rotary. quartz movement has 15 jewels, why I know not!


----------



## Sdasurrey

At Tate Modern, there is an exhibition of Matisse 'Cut-Outs' - here's one called 'Zulma' and a Chronograhe Suisse watch (again...sorry) in front of a 'Blue Nude' - these compositions are made solely from coloured paper hand cut by Matisse and then mounted, SDA

@Tomcat - nice Pierce, that's two you have ? Or more ?!



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Felt a bit sorry for the Vertex AllProof so I'll give that one a whirl tomorrow,








If they were designed to cope with early aviation and the like it should cope on a bus with 70 screaming school kid's:-!

Matt


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Dulfi (whoever the heck they are) on ostrich, bumper auto housed in a solid silver case. One of my more interesting pieces.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## James A

First year production AGS. 80's bling. Replace the faulty capacity and runs perfectly.



Regards,


----------



## James A

busmatt said:


> Felt a bit sorry for the Vertex AllProof so I'll give that one a whirl tomorrow,
> 
> View attachment 1570493
> 
> If they were designed to cope with early aviation and the like it should cope on a bus with 70 screaming school kid's:-!
> 
> Matt


Nice Busmatt,

Think that has the 15 jewel Revue movement.
Looks cool.

Regards


----------



## anzac1957

You have to love the workmanship in the old vintage watches.. 80 years at least and still going strong...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

James A said:


> Nice Busmatt,
> 
> Think that has the 15 jewel Revue movement.
> Looks cool.
> 
> Regards


Thanks James,
This is a Revue 15 jewel bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 211: Gents Revue-Sport Manual Wind, ca. 1935








This is the movement in my watch so I think you're right, one thing that puzzles me is the fact that this type of watch was advertised as shock proof, are the two screws on the regulator there to hold it in place?

Another odd thing there are two small _S_ stamps in the back of the case by the lugs, any ideas?
















Matt


----------



## bubba48




----------



## James A

Hi Matt, not sure about the screws but best guess would be to help absorb shock! I think the S refers to the stainless steel case.
Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

Hello Preston,

thank you for the "Wow!"  And that Dulfi (registered at La Chaux-de-Fonds for Henri Muller & Fils SA / Dulfi in 1951) looks really nice. Which bumper automatic is it running with?

Hi Fred, that Yachtingraf is nice |> What movement has it?

Hello Scott, thank you very much, too! I do own three Pierces - one of the rare 130s, a single-pusher 134 and a dual-pusher 134. I would like to find one in "parashock" casing - the one with a lead sealing held tight by six screws - at a reasonable price but over the last few years prices for Pierce chronographs have taken off, too. (Not to the extent of, say, column-wheel Valjouxs or Venus, but recognizably enough.)

Here I have the three together:










Hi Matt,

'Vertex Allproof' - how cool! Yes, it better _is_ shockproof.

This one isn't, so I take care:









Aristo (by Gallet) MultiChron Regulator, cal. Venus 140

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## OhDark30

As always some beauties on display, folks!
I'm still wearing my new 24, having swapped to a croc strap and given the case and crystal a bit of a polish
Over on the 24hr forum I've discovered this has a 60s Baumgartner pin lever movement, but amazingly watching that stumbling stuttering second hand it's within a minute a day 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/sheffield-%96-big-simple-vintage-american-aww-36-a-964134.html


----------



## Sdasurrey

'Out and about' picking up a new 'namesake' Bike ('Scott') and riding it home wearing a Cauny Prima Chrono...SDA

@Ohdark30 - fab dial ! Not sure what it's called but 'night and day' came to mind !!! Cheers ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks SDA!
And glad to see someone else rides bikes wearing vintage chronos!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Sparcster

busmatt said:


> Thanks James,
> 
> Another odd thing there are two small _S_ stamps in the back of the case by the lugs, any ideas?
> View attachment 1570990
> 
> 
> View attachment 1570991
> 
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

The second pic looks like 62 to my old man eyes - which matches the last 2 digits of the case back serial number....

but that could just be the pic!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## busmatt

I've had the little (28mm _NIC x 35mm)_Vertex Allproof on all day and I can honestly say that it is without doubt one of if not _the _most comfortable watches I have worn, it's big enough to read and yet so small and light you don't notice that you are even wearing it, I can say that if I had been born about a 100 years ago back when people had one watch for most of their lives (a thought that makes me shudder) I'd be well happy if it was a Vertex.









I even tried wearing it on the underside of my wrist and it was still very comfortable, My Granddad used to wear his watch this way and he said it was a habit from when he was a driver in the war (WW2) it enabled him to see the time at a glance without removing his hand from the wheel, as a bus driver I can confirm that this is true:-!. There may even come a time when Gents watches return to this size all we need to do is convince todays Males that (in the words of OhDark30) _"Their male appendages will not drop off if you can see your wrist around your watch" _never has a truer statement been made. Today I have had to point out to many work mates that it is not a _ladies_ watch it is a proper mans watch from the time when men tested the boundaries of human endurance like never before or since.

Matt


----------



## bubba48

sherwoodschwartz said:


>


Amazing!!!!!


----------



## James A

Like Matt, sporting an All proof today.



Regards,


----------



## kontai69

Wearing my c. 1955 Hamilton Clark today. I just finished "cosmetically" restoring it (new crystal, buffed out scratches on case, new strap)...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (this version with 'grey dial' ref. 01.0150.415, 500 were made)


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

I have taken a few days off to finish a couple of paintings so no need for seconds let alone dates.

Cal 847.3 Longines Flagship.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Emre

Closed in the watch-box,this poor thing was screaming for some fresh air. Will have some sunlight today:


----------



## laikrodukas

Looks like a sun all by itself


----------



## Emre

hehehe more pumpkin though


----------



## jurgensonovic

Vintage wednesday


----------



## busmatt

Still with the Vertex AllProof,








Going with the _Zenette, _Bonklip type strap, period to the watch and light as a feather 

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: 

For me, it's this wonderful Leonidas Chronograph:




































Leonidas Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 22

Yes, that's 'Leonidas', like in 'Heuer-Leonidas'. Few people outside the world of vintage watches are still aware that the 'Heuer' in 'TAG-Heuer' has actually a dual set of roots, one of them being the venerable Leonidas Watch Co. S.A., which merged with Heuer in 1963 to 'Heuer-Leonidas'. Only when TAG merged Heuer-Leonidas, the name Leonidas was dropped.

A shame, as Leonidas did neatly executed watches, really. Look at the attention for detail, ...










... in particular the very nice fit of the pushers in the case.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## OhDark30

Coming off the night shift it was on with this Beijing SB-5, just in from China


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle:
> ...
> Best,
> Tomcat


Thanks Tomcat. It's a rare beauty and a delight to wear.


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## bubba48

2318MI - June 23rd 1943


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

James A said:


> Regards,


WOW


----------



## smootsg

New to me Sandoz (pre-incabloc?)


----------



## abzack




----------



## busmatt

Switched back to the Eberhard swing lug for today, this watch is beautiful to wear and look at but a pain in the bum to read at times, the combination of a domed crystal and a very shiny black dial (Having looked at the dial under a loupe I think its Enamel, would this be the case on a black dialled watch from the '30's?) make reflections a problem but one I can live with :-!

















Matt


----------



## OhDark30

Just in from the Ukraine, a copper dialled Pobeda from the 50s. I've wanted one of these for a while (love the blued hands) but its taken a while to track down one that's not too battered


----------



## Sparcster

Early 20s Zenith today...


----------



## Tomcat1960

smootsg said:


> New to me Sandoz (pre-incabloc?)


I don't think so - most likely an FHF 96. This was the 'standard engine' for those beautiful Henri Sandoz & Fils watches, and Incabloc-shockproofed.



busmatt said:


> Switched back to the Eberhard swing lug for today, this watch is beautiful to wear and look at but a pain in the bum to read at times, the combination of a domed crystal and a very shiny black dial (Having looked at the dial under a loupe I think its Enamel, would this be the case on a black dialled watch from the '30's?) make reflections a problem but one I can live with :-!


Why would you doubt it's black enamel? I think it is - black enamel has the huge advantage that it doesn't bleach like color does. This is paid for with its tendency to crack under strains and shocks, and with its glossyness.

Definitely an entry for the "10 bullet points"-thread, no?



Sparcster said:


> Early 20s Zenith today...


Nice. I didn't know F-L and Zenith were linked?

In my personal limelight today: my trusty Chronomètre Urra Chronograph:










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sparcster

Tomcat1960 said:


> Nice. I didn't know F-L and Zenith were linked?


Hi Tom,

This thread looked at this and a couple of other early Favre's

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/show-tell-favre-leuba-co-sandow-borgel-watch-829889.html



















and this thread (and other threads within) looks at the watch..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/second-20s-zenith-up-running-also-stunner-650547.html


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Sparcster: interesting signboards - is 'Sandow' the same as 'Sandoz'? 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sparcster

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Sparcster: interesting signboards - is 'Sandow' the same as 'Sandoz'?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Dont think so... I thought (could be wrong) that Sandoz related to Henri Sandoz? Sandow is a model/brand of Favre.... But I found it very difficult to find information on Sandow.

Could be wrong!

Marc


----------



## OhDark30

From June 1976, a Citizen 67-9119 flyback chrono
So many complications in such a compact package


----------



## pilotswatch

Tatra flieger watch.


----------



## Marrick

Bovet


----------



## ddrake

LeCoultre


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Why would you doubt it's black enamel? I think it is - black enamel has the huge advantage that it doesn't bleach like color does. This is paid for with its tendency to crack under strains and shocks, and with its glossyness.
> 
> Definitely an entry for the "10 bullet points"-thread, no?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


I have little experience of enamel dials and just wondered how long they were in production for? I know they were on Pocket watches and trench watches but I didn't know they were still being used into the 30's, this one is in exceptional condition and has no discernible cracks or crazing which is amazing given the age.

Just posted in the 10 bullet points thread.

Matt


----------



## bubba48




----------



## James A

Giroxa with Felsa movement.



Regards,


----------



## T-Wan

Shanghai "_wéi rénmín fúwù_" (为人民服务 : serve the people)


















T.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ T-Wan: I like them ever more - keep'em coming!

For me, another old chronograph wristwatch:









Hugex Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 77

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Accutronredux

one for the morning and one for the afternoon:-d


----------



## Sdasurrey

At the Black Swan Gastro Pub in Ockham Surrey for my Wife's Birthday - 50s Wittnauer Two Tone for me and I got my wife to wear a 1928 Red '12' small Trench-Style watch, cheers to all, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30

Wow, @Accutronredux!
Stunning watches, ultra cool day-date windows and *love* the case shape on the black one - any chance of more pics of both?
Super stylish!


----------



## busmatt

@Sdasurrey, Don't worry about the double post it just gives me a chance to like your watches twice:-d

Driva for today,








Driva for a Driver;-)

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> @Sdasurrey, Don't worry about the double post it just gives me a chance to like your watches twice:-d
> 
> Driva for today,
> 
> View attachment 1574771
> 
> Driva for a Driver;-)
> 
> Matt


Matt - Thanks ! Twice ! Must say I did a double take as I thought for a second this was the Eberhard ! Just as nice ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ T-Wan: I like them ever more - keep'em coming!
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Well, Tomcat, if you're not fed up yet with my chinese vintage watches, I indeed have some more pieces I wear on a regular basis ! 

Here's the one I'm gonna wear tomorrow. "Zuànshí" (钻石) means "Diamond", Zuàn also means "Jewel".


















T.


----------



## bubba48

Tissot Non Magnetic - 08.28.1944










Issued to the Civil Service in India


----------



## sempervivens

*Zenith "Pilot" El Primero 'grey dial' ref. 01.0150.415 ca. 1972*

Vintage Zenith "Pilot" El Primero still on the wrist





























At ca. 44 mm without crown, this is BIG, and yet it is the most comfortable big watch in my collection.

The bracelet is part of that experience: really comfortable.




























More pics here: Zenith "Pilot" El Primero ref. 01.0150.415


----------



## Zilladon

+1!

=Patti



Preston said:


> Wow!
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


----------



## Zilladon

Ooooh!! That's a nice one, Kath! :-!



OhDark30 said:


> Coming off the night shift it was on with this Beijing SB-5, just in from China


----------



## Preston

Started the day with the Cyma on it's new Zulu.










Now I'm trying the Four Welta in the chill of the evening at the fire pit to see how it fairs.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Zilladon

Seiko Weekdater for Saturday

=Patti


----------



## Preston

Starting my day with the Citizen Super Titanium










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wow, two days in a row, I convinced my Wife to wear a vintage watch - progress in leaps and bounds - late 30s Gruen Veri-Thin Precision - sorry I'm wearing an Eberhard Champion Chrono.

Should we consider starting a new monthly thread 'WRUAYWW'? 'what are you and your wife wearing'? Or girlfriend, partner, significant other, mistress etc ?

Cheers, Monday is Peruvian Independence, so 'hanging' at Peruvian restaurants in London Town, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Preston: nice, but that Citizen ain't Vintage, is it?

This one is:










That pearl-white chapter ring is soo hot:










Definitely one of the malest men's watches in my collection:









Junghans Automatic, Kal. Junghans 653 (DURoWe 7525/2 INT)

... and proof that the 70s could do 'in style', too. ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Preston: nice, but that Citizen ain't Vintage, is it?
> 
> This one is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pearl-white chapter ring is soo hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the malest men's watches in my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junghans Automatic, Kal. Junghans 653 (DURoWe 7525/2 INT)
> 
> ... and proof that the 70s could do 'in style', too. ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


No but it's what I'm starting the day with 

Oh and that Junky is sweet!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Preston said:


> No but it's what I'm starting the day with


Hah! Traitor!



Glad you liked the Junghans ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> Hah! Traitor!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked the Junghans ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


I've always been a fan of the Junghans brand. Although mine is a modern Mega version.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## mechanical movement

Sicura Chronostop


----------



## bubba48




----------



## dimman

Nivada Chronoking.

On a side note while researching Nivada, I came across the website of their new Mexican owners. Some sexy marketing going on there.


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Setting up the Jean Richard with a mesh bracelet so a good Friend can borrow it for awhile as he wants to get a good quality automatic for his collection, this watch is suitable with regards to the good quality department.

As he's used to quartz he'll need the mech experience and the requirements that go with it. Put it on an expansion for now while I do the file work on the mesh.

I hope this meets with your vintage requirements Tomcat ;-)










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

It does indeed :-!

I'm just wondering: is your friend going to get a new or a vintage watch? I'm asking because today's new watches are so much larger and heavier than vintages (a reason why I, for one, don't like them.)


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

NCC 303, made between 1972 and 1978.

P1010534 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010501 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> It does indeed :-!
> 
> I'm just wondering: is your friend going to get a new or a vintage watch? I'm asking because today's new watches are so much larger and heavier than vintages (a reason why I, for one, don't like them.)
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's not into large watches, 36 to 38 is his thing. This ought to give him a good sense of what he's going into. He can't wear leather so it's a bracelet watch he'll be rolling with.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Poljot auto..real work horse..keeps great time too. What you cant see is that its about 1/4 of an inch thick. Was the most massive watch I owned until I picked up a few 70s pieces.


----------



## busmatt

Going with the Vertex AllProof today,









Invoking that lost age where men and women performed great deeds of bravery and daring do worthy of Michael Palin's _RIPPING YARNS_:-!

Matt


----------



## OhDark30

1971 Smiths today
























And here's the long running Smiths thread I started over on f71
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-smiths-848708.html


----------



## Preston

Inspired by OhDark30 for todays choice for obvious reasons.

This pilot watch came from an interesting retired gent from Germany who flew for their air force and then later commercial/private. It was in such poor shape, the dial and hands were badly corroded from a cracked leaking crystal. Fortunately no moisture reached the movement which is a miracle really if you would have saw the dial and the pitting that it suffered from and the rusty hands.

Anyway it got the full work up and dialing in nearly perfect as you can see by the regulator.

The original plan was to put it in storage until I could find a replacement dial but then I had the idea to redo it. First I had to remove the original finish, what remained of the lettering etc. I then went about sanding it smooth but there was too much damage so to avoid making the dial to thin I made a filler using clear nail polish and pumice. Let it dry and then finished sanded it. Next step was to spray it with several coats of flat black using a distance spray technique to create a pebbling effect. After curing I then under 20× magnification removed the paint from the chapter marks. Sanded and painted the hands silver and coated the second hand with clear to stabilize the red paint.

New crystal, case polishing.

The case back mounting system is a goofy fidgety thing but very water tight once you can get the safety lock to engage which is done under mechanical pressure.

Now the problem, I forgot the brand of this watch and I of course didn't take any before pictures to reference to.

So if anybody would like to assist in a list of early German watches that would be great, hopefully something would show up that'll jolt my memory.

Wow, that was a lot blabbering, here's the watch!





































Another of my more interesting pieces.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960

Nice, Preston! Movement looks like some early ETA automatic, possibly a 2451 or something like it. Have only my Netbook with its poor VGA resolution (which doesn't do justice to any photo) but at first sight your redial job looks beautiful. Was it colored like that when you got it?

***​
New to the collection:



























EDOX Acapulco 202, cal. AS 1916

Edox patented a system for water- and shockproofing that was utilized in this watch:










Like in Certina's DS-series a plastic ring absorbs shocks before they can reach the movement, complementing nicely the Incabloc system in the balance cock.










Edox, by the way, today is one of the last independent Swiss watchmakers.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> Nice, Preston! Movement looks like some early ETA automatic, possibly a 2451 or something like it. Have only my Netbook with its poor VGA resolution (which doesn't do justice to any photo) but at first sight your redial job looks beautiful. Was it colored like that when you got it?
> 
> ***​
> New to the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDOX Acapulco 202, cal. AS 1916
> 
> Edox patented a system for water- and shockproofing that was utilized in this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like in Certina's DS-series a plastic ring absorbs shocks before they can reach the movement, complementing nicely the Incabloc system in the balance cock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edox, by the way, today is one of the last independent Swiss watchmakers.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Very nice addition. We should swap emails sometime and share our collections.

The dial on the pilot was basically the same colour and finish type like your Edox has but it was about 70% destroyed. Went with black to insure any blemishes could be masked. The movement is an ETA 2460. 10/12 date set.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## kazrich

Still hot and sticky in Southampton today. - so it calls for one of my lightest watches


----------



## James A

All proof again today.



Regards,


----------



## redtissot




----------



## Preston

James A said:


> All proof again today.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


The lighting and angle really picked up the blue in those hands..... Nice shot!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## redtissot




----------



## Preston

redtissot said:


>


Wait for it..... wait for it ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## redtissot




----------



## maa101770

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## Preston

redtissot said:


>


Oh I really like the one all the way on the left ;-)










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## T-Wan

Back to chinese vintage to start the week !


















T.


----------



## OhDark30

80s Sekonda badged Luch 2209 for me today


----------



## busmatt

After a week of wearing sub 30mm watches I'm going _Large _today








At 35mm this feels like a behemoth at the moment:-d

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

OhDark30 said:


> 1971 Smiths today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


Is that 'Jewelled' on the dial? What movement has it?



Preston said:


> Very nice addition. (...)


Thank you very much, Preston!



kazrich said:


> Still hot and sticky in Southampton today. - so it calls for one of my lightest watches


Plainly lovely!

I join BusMatt today in his quest for a big watch ;-):









Seiko 'Bullhead' ref. 6138-0040, cal. 6138

Photo taken in this morning's traffic jam at a speed of 0.0 mph. ;-)

By a happy coincidence I came to a screeching halt next to the safety fence painted the exact same yellow as the Bullhead's second hand b-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> Photo taken in this morning's traffic jam at a speed of 0.0 mph. ;-)
> 
> By a happy coincidence I came to a screeching halt next to the safety fence painted the exact same yellow as the Bullhead's second hand b-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Those coincidence things happen quite a bit,while searching the web for Burlington Special "Monty" dial i came across this.......








Edit: Ah,this is WRUW isn`t it .....whoops,sorry.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Preston

Starting day with the most accurate mechanical I have ever owned. Would easily pass COSC certification, pretty amazing.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Charon

This morning is a 1950/60s Telix with a Felsa 690. The plating is in _poor_ shape but I like it none the less .;-)


----------



## Tick Talk

LOL, its taken all morning to catch-up on the cornucopia of wonderful timepieces in this thread. Still can't get my head around quartz being "vintage" but realize that just marks my age ;-) And where are all the pocket watches? Ooops, another telltale!

Just got this 1945 V&C back from service. Shaped cal. 435 movement hearkens back to a time when it was considered bad form (pun intended) to drop a round caliber in a square case. Other vintage qualities not found in today's offerings are the champleve colored enamel dial and wonderfully sculptured case and lugs. I think many people focus too much on case size without appreciating the huge presence that lug design contributed during the 30s to 60s.

Unfortunately, the ultrasonic popped a small inclusion in the crystal, which has left a visible hole at the 8 o'clock marker. The watchsmith could source a plastic replacement easily, but not glass. After waiting a couple of months, I got it back until a new crystal can be found. I would be most grateful if anyone can recommend a source.


----------



## Charon

Double posted ? Sorry.


----------



## Preston

Tick Talk said:


> LOL, its taken all morning to catch-up on the cornucopia of wonderful timepieces in this thread. Still can't get my head around quartz being "vintage" but realize that just marks my age ;-) And where are all the pocket watches? Ooops, another telltale!
> 
> Just got this 1945 V&C back from service. Shaped cal. 435 movement hearkens back to a time when it was considered bad form (pun intended) to drop a round caliber in a square case. Other vintage qualities not found in today's offerings are the champleve colored enamel dial and wonderfully sculptured case and lugs. I think many people focus too much on case size without appreciating the huge presence that lug design contributed during the 30s to 60s.
> 
> Unfortunately, the ultrasonic popped a small inclusion in the crystal, which has left a visible hole at the 8 o'clock marker. The watchsmith could source a plastic replacement easily, but not glass. After waiting a couple of months, I got it back until a new crystal can be found. I would be most grateful if anyone can recommend a source.
> 
> View attachment 1577664
> View attachment 1577665


Stunning! I would love to see that on a nice thin black lizard strap. That would be amazing looking. Try it sometime won't you? ;-)

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624




----------



## James A

Wyler today.



Regards.


----------



## Tick Talk

Preston said:


> Stunning! I would love to see that on a nice thin black lizard strap. That would be amazing looking. Try it sometime won't you? ;-)
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Thanks for the suggestion. I've had it on a burgundy strap which seemed to compliment the pink gold and dial well. Never considered black though.


----------



## Preston

Swap out! Ancient 1977 Bulova that's beat to heck but it manages to run with its blotchy display, go figure.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## T-Wan

Old Beijing today


















T.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Preston said:


> Swap out! Ancient 1977 Bulova that's beat to heck but it manages to run with its blotchy display, go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Nice to see a few more digitals on the forum Preston, don't you love the way they even put a picture of a Quartz crystal on the dial back when it was something new 








Sekonda branded Master display for today.

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

The Edox Acapulco bears more than just a fleeting resemblance to Omega's Seamaster Cosmic 2000 Automatic, and, to be honest, I like it even better.









Edox Acapulco 202, cal. AS 1916

Is it because of the red second hand? The bold indexes? The different silver shade on its minute scale?

Or is it because it's just a fine watch?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Just put a new strap on the Vertex:-!









Loving itb-)

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

Some watches just suck in the wrist for a long time, I have some of those vampires as well


----------



## James A

Inspired by Preston and busmatt.



Regards,


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## Oldlyme14

Elgin Automatic:










with a US made 607 bumper auto:



















Mark S.


----------



## Preston

Swap out to the latest find. I just finished is overhaul and it's a beauty. The 21 jewel version Felsa 690 is very healthy in it and nicer looking than the 17 jewel 690 that's in the Jean Richard I own.





































Peace,
Preston


----------



## HIPdeluxe

SEIKO Laurel January 1959.


----------



## anzac1957

Unicorn again today.. accurate running and great power reserve..










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Happy Acres said:


> View attachment 1579311


Interesting - never seen a blue one before |>



Preston said:


> Swap out to the latest find. I just finished is overhaul and it's a beauty. The 21 jewel version Felsa 690 is very healthy in it and nicer looking than the 17 jewel 690 that's in the Jean Richard I own.
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


It is, indeed, as is the whole watch. Is there a reason why you left the old, cracky lume in its hands when you overhauled it? I'd be afraid it might crumble into the watch ...

I go with the BIG Omega today:


















Omega Seamaster Big Square, ref. 166.0138/BCT, cal 1012

Interesting: the Hippocampus is etched rather than stamped on this one:










And it has an incredible presence on the wrist:










Best, 
Tomcat


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

bubba48 said:


>










Oh what the hell, once more









Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

yesterday and today


----------



## busmatt

You know when a watch is a keeper, when it bonds to your wrist like glue,








Just can't seem to shift the Allproof, just love it, the perfect size, small enough to be unobtrusive yet large enough to tell the time, the facets on the case catch the light in a different way every time you look at it and the crown is a useable size, an all round _good egg_:-!

Matt


----------



## bubba48

busmatt said:


> View attachment 1579712
> 
> Oh what the hell, once more
> 
> View attachment 1579713
> 
> 
> Matt


I think you mean HUBBA-BUBBA


----------



## Apollonaught

bubba48 said:


>


11 out of 10.


----------



## Preston

Started my day wIth the UG on leather NATO.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## JP71624




----------



## howards4th

T-Wan said:


> T.


VERY NICE! The band is perfect for it!


----------



## T-Wan

Gruen Autowind









T.


----------



## busmatt

Dynamic for the end of the month,









Excuse old pic

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Flashlight:









Mondia Top Second, ref. 97-1102-20, cal. AS 1913

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## OhDark30

My first vintage as discussed yesterday, Raketa Jet








In answer to the questions about my Smiths posted on Sunday - yes it is jewelled (number unspecified with calm British understatement) and I'm not sure of the movement, not having had the back off. I should be able to find out fairly easily though


----------



## Preston

Starting day wIth Cyma driver on Zulu.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## OhDark30

Ventilated racing strap for the heat and added 70s stylee. Now where are my flares?


----------



## Preston

OhDark30 said:


> Ventilated racing strap for the heat and added 70s stylee. Now where are my flares?


Cool watch. The case has a very similar style to the early Tissot PRS series.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Charon

This morning is a Montrose Water Sport :-d ( it does have quite a good rubber o-ring gasket inside the case back but I think it is the excellent mother of pearl on the dial that implies I should go swimming with it on) with a Selza / Montrose branded AS 11xx.
I would have thought it to be late 50s maybe but it indicates _water resistant_ on the case back.

I will however not be wearing it to the beach later.


----------



## Sdasurrey

OhDark30 said:


> Ventilated racing strap for the heat and added 70s stylee. Now where are my flares?


Last time you showed this I suggested it was like 'night and day' - now I'm thinking it's like that pilot (or Helo you know well) indicator showing when the wings are level to the ground - or not !

Like a good Picasso or Chagall - you see something different every time you look at it ! Did I say I liked the watch ? No I didn't ?? YES !!!!! I do !!!! Scott


----------



## T-Wan

Newer pics shot today with the actual date



























T.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ T-Wan: just plain lovely! 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks @Preston and @Sdasurrey - it does have that elusive 'different each time' quality which I love in watches
Hadn't noticed the Tissot PRS resemblance, P, but it's quite striking
And Scott, you're thinking of an artificial horizon








Another reason to love it


----------



## Sdasurrey

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks
> And Scott, you're thinking of an artificial horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason to love it


Yes ! Not being a pilot like you I didn't know the name ! Cheers, SDA


----------



## Preston

Swap out, Seiko tv style, quick set day/date. While working out an expansion for the Bulova 23.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## T-Wan

@Tomcat : thanks for making me drooling over your watches everyday ! 

Tonight (and tomorrow), last of this month... Old Sandoz auto.


















T.


----------



## Preston

Final swap out and just at the end of or collective month. Been wanting to try this combo for quite some time now. I think it looks great!










Peace,
Preston


----------



## OhDark30

I love the calm elegance of this one. Hopefully some will rub off on me, this Friday


----------



## busmatt

OhDark30 said:


> I love the calm elegance of this one. Hopefully some will rub off on me, this Friday


The picture does not do this dial justice, having seen it in person all I can say is WOWEEE it's a stunner.

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

T-Wan said:


> @Tomcat : thanks for making me drooling over your watches everyday !
> 
> Tonight (and tomorrow), last of this month... Old Sandoz auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


You're most welcome ;-)

Nice - no: *beautiful* Sandoz! What movement has it? Do you know a ref number? Should you ever decide to part with this one - I've got a big heart for Sandoz watches ;-)

@ Preston: how often do you swap, mate? Every two hours? 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Preston

Tomcat1960 said:


> You're most welcome ;-)
> 
> Nice - no: *beautiful* Sandoz! What movement has it? Do you know a ref number? Should you ever decide to part with this one - I've got a big heart for Sandoz watches ;-)
> 
> @ Preston: how often do you swap, mate? Every two hours?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Yeah really eh ;-)

I just wanted to show what the Bulova looked like with that futuristic looking bracelet. Took some effort to get it to fit as it needed filing to fit the lug width.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Marrick

Thread now closing. See August's.;-)


----------

